# Plow subs needed Baltimore Md and surrounding



## chestert5 (Dec 12, 2007)

looking for quality drivers with own trucks $85-100/hr and drivers for ours $25-30/hr. for Baltimore area 1st shift will get insurance or bring your own. Also looking for skidloader Columbia Md area Let us know asap


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub*

What do you have and need


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

if they paid that much here in cleveland I would pick up some of that work. Had guy call me and asked to do some sub work a couple of weeks ago and i was not full yet and i asked what are you paying and he said $45 an hour and i said you must be joking. I told him i could go out and pick up 10 more residentials and make 10 times that in the same amount of time., he was not amused when I laughed at him over the phone, I kind of wish it was face to face so he could see my facial expression. But i am sure he found some cheap plowers that all they see is more


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

chestert5;453663 said:


> looking for quality drivers with own trucks $85-100/hr and drivers for ours $25-30/hr. for Baltimore area 1st shift will get insurance or bring your own. Also looking for skidloader Columbia Md area Let us know asap


CASH?* YES *45-90 DAYS *NO*


----------



## richardb200373 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Baltimore plow driver*

I would be interested in driving for you. Feel free to call me or email. 540-888-3588, 540-771-4401 or [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## MD Firefighter (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm interested in driving. Located in Harford County. [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## PM/FF (Feb 5, 2004)

Harford County also... Have a '01 F-250 7.3L with Meyer 7'6'" plow ready to go.

[email protected] or cell # 443-807-8738


----------



## MD Firefighter (Dec 8, 2007)

looks good Mike


----------



## MD Firefighter (Dec 8, 2007)

well.....so much for pushing this weekend lol. damn rain


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I Have plenty of loaders in columbia....where do you need help?


----------

